# Wall Covering Help



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Has anyone found a good way to attach wall coverings (scene setters) to the walls in their house? I cannot find tape or adhesive that makes these stick without taking the paint off of the walls. Last year I used staples, but it was a HUGE pain to take them all out, fill them, and repaint over the tiny holes. I am hoping someone else may have had some better luck or different ideas!

I have tried:
masking tape (wouldn't stay up)
poster putty (wouldn't stay up)
painting tape (wouldn't stay up)
duct tape (took paint off of walls)
command strips (stuck to wall, but not scene setters)

I am talking about something like http://www.orientaltrading.com/design-a-room-pirate-deck-background-a2-70_4339.fltr?prodCatId=551278 that I use to cover the entire room.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I would love to hear responses to this too. 
I've been using staples but I live in an apartment, next year I'll be in a house (currently being built) and I don't want put a bunch of staples in the wall. 

What does everyone do for hanging scene setters?


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

Try Command Strips. They can be removed without taking the paint.

These should work.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

SteelManCM said:


> Try Command Strips. They can be removed without taking the paint.
> 
> These should work.


I have tried these also and they would stick to the walls, but not the plastic scene setters. I will edit my post to reflect that also!


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

Since these are the two-piece 'velcro' typr Command Strips, you could staple the scene setter to one side, attach it to the other and affix it to the wall.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh, I love this idea. I will give it a shot! Thank you!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

I used sticky tack and it held up for weeks.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

I had a look at packaging, and the "sticky tack" I referred to is Duck's Poster Putty. Just make sure you roll and knead each little piece. I had a very large area covered and hardly had to tend to it during the weeks it was up.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

I think I will try a sample area with this brand to see if it holds up on my walls!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I read somewhere that what they did was put painters tape on the wall and then and then used double sided tape . You make a grid on the wall with the painters tape then cut small pieces of double sided tape and place that on top of the painters tape in intervals ... the painters tape doesn't hurt the wall and the double sided tape keeps the wall covering attached . I am hoping that this works because I am going to give it a try. I have a 30 foot wall to cover with a photo backdrop ... heavier than the scene setters so ... fingers crossed!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

I have done a combo of the two which worked well

Duct Tape on the setter and Command strip on the wall 

Rentals huh good for something


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I've done the double sided, but not with the Painters tape. I found the double sided did not want to stick to the Scene setter Plastic well enough and it kept falling down, especially in the corners. I like the idea of the Poster Putty. in that same realm there use to be double sided poster tape, it was like a thin foam strip, may work better than regular double sided. Reinforcing the Setter with the Duct Tape sounds like a good idea. might stick better and prevent stretching. I have cathedral ceiling so I go a good 16' up the wall with a double high Scene setter.

Last year I used Packing tape, I ran it nearly the full length of the Scene Setter. It held OK, but It wanted to tear when I took it down. I think there are still pieces stuck high up on the wall.

In the garage I just stapled it to swing-up plywood panels, so this year, I just swing them down and BAM! instant dungeon/ mad scientist lab.


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

I've tried all that you mentioned with the same results. What finally worked for me was push pins. I used cleared colored heads so it wasn't too noticeable in the 4 corners and a few others in between the corners along the edge.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

In the past we've used the sticky tack poster gum it usually would work except for one room that I believe was painted with stain proof paint or something... I never found anything that stuck scene setters to those walls. As for the sticky tack it kept the scene setters up just fine BUT the old plaster and lath over old concert walls weren't liking it and would peel the paint and a bit of plaster off. Since we used scene setters a number of times a year for different holidays we got the ok to place a narrow trim board on the wall painted the color of the wall added cup hooks every few feet and hung the setters with OFFICE clips... clip the clip onto the setter, flip over one of the little handles and hook onto the cup hook. 

Sounds like you'd rather not have hold in the walls but you can get away with far fewer cup hook holes then staple holes this way.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Brides94 said:


> I've tried all that you mentioned with the same results. What finally worked for me was push pins. I used cleared colored heads so it wasn't too noticeable in the 4 corners and a few others in between the corners along the edge.


Ditto, I have always used the clear plastic headed push pins.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

These are all good ideas. I'm going to add a pic so I can save this on a Pinterest board. I use push pins but it would be nice to have an alternative that doesn't leave holes in the wall.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I use pushpins for heavier wall murals. Most times, the painters tape with the double sided tape works like a charm. Occasionally I need to use the heavy duty command strips. I try not to go overboard with it because it can get pricey. Contrary to popular belief, I'm not interested in spackling and painting the walls after EVERY party. Every wall mural that's ont he heavy side, I start hanging from the left and use 2 clear push pins - and after the first sheet is hung I use 3" packing tape on the back to connect the next piece ( 1.5" on the hung piece, 1.5" to connect the second sheet) , in addition to a push pin in each corner of that section. It helps the whole mural lay flat, with no buckling. Here's a few pics of things I've attached the wall.


----------



## princess denman (Sep 3, 2011)

We used staples in the past but tired of messing up the walls. We now use the clear thumb tacks. They work well and you don't notice them.


----------



## Queenofhalloween666 (Sep 12, 2016)

I've used the metal curtain hangers. They have a pointy end on one end and a hook on the other. I stick the pointy end into the corner where the wall meets the ceiling so you can't tell. These work like a charm. If it's not too heavy I've used painters tape


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

We put up 80+ft of scene setter roll & borders a couple of years ago using "Glue Dots". 
They don't mark the paint or tear it away, easy on and easy off! 
We put 3 dots (top, middle and bottom) every 2ft give or take and it all stayed up for 4 days no problem. 

Be warned, we used literally 100's!!! And you start goig dot blind!

They should be available in the US - but these were the packs in the UK:
http://www.bostik.co.uk/diy/product/bostik/Glu-Dots/90 (We sed the removeable ones, not permanent)

*EDIT:* Here are the US one! They look exactly the same!
https://www.amazon.com/Glue-Dots-Re...UTF8&qid=1473775045&sr=8-4&keywords=glue+dots


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

We use staples. Before we started doing Halloween, we used scene setters for the kids' birthday parties. Stapling is quick and easy, but the "heavy duty" staples can leave noticeable holes, but they were easy to cover up with a little paint. When I had to replace my stapler, the new one was so powerful it was pushing the staples too far into the drywall. These were a pain to remove and left very noticeable marks. 

Last year, I bought a "light duty" or "crafting" stapler and it pushes the staples into the wall just enough to hold the scene setter up, but easy to remove and the holes are tiny and hard to see from a few feet away.

The glue dots mentioned above sound interesting, might have to try those.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Started hanging my wall covering yesterday. I found the painters tape does well on the hidden edges, the ones being overlapped by another piece. I tried regular double stick over the painters tape for the exposed edges, did not work well. I also got some poster tape, this is working for both the overlapping edges over the painters tape and the pieces attaching directly to the wall. Will see how it all comes off later.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Just saw this on Pinterest. Genius! If you paint the clothespins with extra wall paint, it would be nearly invisible.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

dawnski said:


> Just saw this on Pinterest. Genius! If you paint the clothespins with extra wall paint, it would be nearly invisible.
> 
> View attachment 346610


Hmm, that's an idea. Although, I think it would cast shadows on my walls, as I use a lot of light texture in the house. Might have to try it though.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Therewolf said:


> Started hanging my wall covering yesterday. I found the painters tape does well on the hidden edges, the ones being overlapped by another piece. I tried regular double stick over the painters tape for the exposed edges, did not work well. I also got some poster tape, this is working for both the overlapping edges over the painters tape and the pieces attaching directly to the wall. Will see how it all comes off later.


Well, I woke up this morning to find the upper section of my Scene setter hanging off the wall. Apparently the Poster Tape does not stick so well to the plastic. It seems OK for the seams, but not the primary hold. The upper section is about 12' up the wall, so out of direct view. the half I did with the packing tape is still up. Guess I go back up the ladder with the packing tape and so the entire edge.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Coming from a theater background I use gaffers tape for everything! Get the real stuff. Not the cheap knock-off at Lowes/HomeDepot.


----------



## Dragon Walker (Mar 8, 2021)

scheibla said:


> Has anyone found a good way to attach wall coverings (scene setters) to the walls in their house? I cannot find tape or adhesive that makes these stick without taking the paint off of the walls. Last year I used staples, but it was a HUGE pain to take them all out, fill them, and repaint over the tiny holes. I am hoping someone else may have had some better luck or different ideas!
> 
> I have tried:
> masking tape (wouldn't stay up)
> ...


I used scene setter plastic sheeting wall covers last year for the first time. Put them up with 3M command strips AND a layer of silicone tape between the plastic and the command strip. They stayed up all season but when I took them down the scene setter plastic was pretty much ruined as it stretched. The system of two tapes worked just fine though.


----------

